

Feynman video:  The essence of science explained in 63 seconds (1964) - dctoedt
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/05/17/152913171/the-essence-of-science-explained-in-63-seconds

======
dctoedt
It's interesting how good Feynman's handwriting was (on the chalkboard).

